# installing a 2nd satellite dish for dish network hd locals



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anybody had dish network install a 2nd dish to get your local channels in HD. I have to have a 2nd dish installed. My dish is on a pole in back yard. Does dish network do a good job with installing a 2nd dish and how exactly and where how close to other dish do they install it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You really should ask this in the Dish forums since it's not really a broadcast/HDTV question.


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

i had dish. they use one dish for the 110/119 locations. iirc, all there hd comes from 62.5, so you will have a dish facing east and one west.


----------

